# Need Main Differences between G31, G33, G35 and P35 , P45 chipsets.



## hayabusa_ryu (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello friends,

    I m compeletly noob   about these things(about chipsets). So, I want the differences between these chipsets (G31, G33, G35 and P35 , P45) . Is there any solid reason for upgrading a medium user like me from 946 board to p45 board. i generally use it for study, movie and a little bit gaming (with 8400GS)What the performance differences will I get? Plz, also suggest a low cost hybrid sli motherboard for intel processor. Should I wait or upgrade my system (heard that Intel is lowering their proc. prices this sept.)?



                      Thank U.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Main Difference between G31, G33, G35 and P35 , P45 chipsets.*

double post reported .
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97142


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Main Difference between G31, G33, G35 and P35 , P45 chipsets.*

Sorry. It was done by mistake. Sorry again.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 5, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> ....Is there any solid reason for upgrading a medium user like me from 946 board to p45 board. i generally use it for study, movie and a little bit gaming (with 8400GS)..


NO there isn't! You are ok with what you haf for the uses you've mentioned. Unless you get a complementing processor and RAM it doesn't make sense to buy the high end boards or even something like G35 (up from 946 for the tasks you've mentioned).

Whats the difference b/w these chipsets? Higher mem. freq. support, some support different interface (DDR3), higher bus freq. (upto 1333) etc.


----------



## techtronic (Sep 5, 2008)

*This should be self explanatory*
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_chipsetshttp://


----------



## *kanad*777 (Nov 9, 2008)

I Have  Intel DG31 Core 2 Duo E7200 1gb DDR 2 RAM  160gb hard drive 


Hey Can Any One Tell Which Graphics Card Is Best For Me ?


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2008)

^ wats ur Budget ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^ Sensible Question! 



*kanad*777 said:


> I Have  Intel DG31 Core 2 Duo E7200 1gb DDR 2 RAM  160gb hard drive
> 
> 
> Hey Can Any One Tell Which Graphics Card Is Best For Me ?


What is your budget and what do you intend to do? What games or software which require 3D acceleration would you be running?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 11, 2008)

*kanad*777 said:


> I Have  Intel DG31 Core 2 Duo E7200 1gb DDR 2 RAM  160gb hard drive
> 
> 
> Hey Can Any One Tell Which Graphics Card Is Best For Me ?





azzu said:


> ^ wats ur Budget ?





infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Sensible Question!
> 
> 
> What is your budget and what do you intend to do? What games or software which require 3D acceleration would you be running?


if you don't answer azzu and infra's questions, I would have to recommend you getting 4GB Dual Channel RAM and HD4870X2 GPU, air cooling and OCing your CPU if you want a hardcore gaming rig. 

or

doing NOTHING at all if you want to have a graphics card to run Aero, since GMA 3100 can do that 

Somewhere in-between a GPU for handling your current rig and enabling you to play all games and handle stuff like 3D then I recommend an upgrade to 2GB RAM first (which would cost you Rs. 600 - highly recommended and VFM upgrade), then a Palit 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 (Rs.3,500).


----------



## *kanad*777 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks


----------

